# Veterans Day Sargent Smack Down.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I was off work today for Veterans Day and didn't have anything to do so I decided I would make a run down to Sargent to see if I could catch a couple fish for dinner before the cold front hit. After loading my gear and picking up some shrimp and crab, I got on the beach around 9am. The water was rough and dirty, just the way I like it, and the tide was falling fast. Got one rod out and before I could get bait on a second rod the first rod was doubled over with a nice bull red. Released the bull, re-baited the first rod and threw it back out, tried again to get a second rod out, but as I was baiting up the first rod went off again, nice keeper black drum. I ended up catching 4 fish on the first rod before I ever got a second rod in the water. Right before noon the front hit, the temp went from 76* to 52* in less than 20 minutes and the wind started howling out of the north west, so I packed up my stuff and headed for home. Grand total for less than 3 hours of fishing, 4 keeper black drum, 2 slot reds, 4 bull reds, 6 whiting, and several rat reds and puppy drum. Everything was caught on crab and shrimp between the sand and the first bar.I was by myself, so I didn't get very many pictures,but I did what I could.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is what I did with a couple of the fish and my leftover bait.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that was some fast action you got there! The bite was hot and very cool you found them. Your meal you prepared there is fit for a king, nice. I'm hungry now.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Good catch and even better meal! We were at abrazos mouth today, that front rolled in real quick and nasty and we didn't manage to land nearly as much as you did, well done!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet, great pics! Now im hungry...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

After all these years of not buying bait,............. I am tempted to buy bait just to take home to cook ! :smile:


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

Great haul! But that meal is just amazing!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I was thinking about going with you after we met up on Sunday but now all I want to do is come on over to eat! Great job.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow great haul! and what a feast!!!!! Wowza! Did I raise my hand fast enough for the sous chef job when your restaurant opens! Gonna try to lose another few pounds so I can handle all the taste testing!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

You are spoiling Mrs. Sharkchum! Do you clean house too? Just kidding. Great post as usual,maybe you should write a book!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

That looks DELICIOUS. Good report.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

at first i just wanted to learn fishing techniques from you but now thinking about taking a cooking class from you.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ummmmmm.......WOW!!!!


----------

